# Remember this: Survival is a rule of threes



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Hopefully, I can update this sometime, but it will help for now....

REMEMBER THIS:

SURVIVAL IS A RULE OF THREES:
Within 3 WEEKS -you need FOOD.
Within 3 DAYS -you need WATER.
Within 3 HOURS -you need SHELTER.
Within 3 MINUTES -you need AIR.
Within 3 SECONDS - YOU NEED HOPE,

AND THIS IS WHERE THEY STRIKE AT PEOPLE WITH THE
"AMERICA IS DOOMED. FLEE THE COUNTRY" TEACHING

Within 3 SECONDS - YOU NEED HOPE,
THE THREE SECONDS RULE OF SURVIVAL, IE:

YOU CANNOT LIVE THREE SECONDS WITHOUT HOPE.
ANYONE WHO TRIES TO REMOVE THAT HOPE IS NOT YOUR FRIEND.
PEOPLE SURVIVED NAGASAKI & HIROSHIMA. PEOPLE SURVIVED FIGHTING
THE NAZI WAR MACHINE, STARTING WITH A SINGLE PISTOL, LIVING IN THE WARSAW SEWERS.
SOLDIERS SURVIVED THE BATAAN DEATH MARCH, CORREGIDOR, AND PRISON CAMPS IN VIETNAM.

If you can, get underground: Get out of the cities."
Keeerect!!!
#1 rule of survival: "Get out of the cities."
#2 rule of survival: "Get out of the cities."
#3rule of survival: "Get out of the cities."

In fact Survival is a Rule of Threes:
you can live three weeks without food
you can live three days without water
you can live three hours without shelter
you can live three minutes without air
you can live three seconds without hope

1. BTW, these are generalizations for the average person.

2. It is not addressed to each & every situation.

3. Yes, some folks would starve in less time, and some would last far longer...

4. Yes, some swimmers or triathletes, etc could live more than three minutes without air, blah blah...

5. This is speaking to survival conditions, not humping 100 lbs of gear in a desert, or at altitude, but rather more like how long would you last in a city under siege, or hiding out and keeping a low profile , doing only essential duties?

Sooo, now reverse them for your priority list:

1. you can only live three seconds without hope:
"Buy BIBLES, BEANS BANDAGES, BULLETS: IN THAT
ORDER:" -John Trochman Militia of Montana
Read FerFal from Argentina. One of the most important observations
he makes is that it is all the difference in the world having loved ones
near you in a crisis. "The time for the lone wolf is over" as the Hopi
Elder said.Have friends, family, loved ones near you, or be near them.
Be a functioning part of an extensive community. You need medical
people, and a million things you have no idea right now you will need.
Get along with people. If you cannot do that, you are "fooked" as
Michael says. If you are planning on being selfish, and living out
the incredibly short-sighted "survivalist" mentality, of "us four and no
more" you are going to have a very lonely, and very likely, a very
short-lived Survivalist experience. Have faith and Hope in God.
"In event of a total breakdown, there has to be enough of a
homogeneous (like minded, or unified) population base to care for
itself. You must have water, food production, favorable terrain,
and many other things. Not too many areas of the country qualify
as such." jd (if not, you are likely gonna be toast)

"What it will come down to is this; unless every one of us within
this region do everything in our power to help those who are
casualties as these things happen, it will be impossible for any
of us to survive. Every last one of us could be killed. I do not
believe that will happen; I believe we will rise to the occasion,
have help from above, and be triumphant, but the cost will be
great.
Very few will be true SURVIVORS.
I believe it is possible that there will not be any "survivalists"
among the SURVIVORS, if that makes any sense. Selfishness will
either be transformed to altruism and to love of your neighbor...
or Selfishness will kill itself. It is divine law, pure and simple.
Many of those who have the survivalist mentality will essentially
eliminate themselves due to selfishness, stupidity, and
shortsightedness. Some may survive physically while being dead
spiritually."

"So much death and destruction that is to happen, will happen
because of the the "survivalist mentality." I have come to see
that it is so damaging, because it holds out this abysmally ignorant
mentality, this carrot that you can stay in Babylon until the last second,
slopping around with the rest of the turkey farm inmates, and then poofie presto;
dodge the millions of other refugees, lack of food, water, societal veneer
of "law and order," (read marauders, gangsters, satanists,
cannibals, renegade military, law enforcement, etc,) dodge the
military roadblocks and patrols, evade the starving, hysterical,
depraved and selfish cretins also on the road with your little family
, and make it to paradise unscathed, with no deaths, rapes, or
other horrors and atrocities.
Those survivalist teachers who have propagated that mentality,
which is a selfish, destructive, and short-sighted one, will have
perhaps done more damage in the final analysis, to tens of
thousands of families, than had they never put pen to paper, or
spoken a word on the airwaves. Perhaps. Time will tell. Survivalists
were the ones leaving bloody fingernail marks on the gopher-wood
of Noah's Ark outside. The Survivors were inside, warm and
dry.
In fact, I will not be surprised if it does not turn out to be a
very similar case again in these days, as it was in the days of Noah...
Hmmmm...I remember reading that somewhere..."

2. you can live three minutes without air: Have salt pipes,
dust masks, gas masks, etc

3. you can live three hours without shelter: Have a good quality
knife, etc: 5 Cs:
1. cutting tool, (a "Colonel Bowie" and a back-up, "Lady Macbeth>"
For great survival info, read "Tunnel in the Sky" -RA Heinlein.
2. cordage,
3. cover (wool blanket)
4. combustion, (fire-starter -have three to 20 different ones)
5. container (SS water bottle you can sterilize water in) etc
The Five Cs are the core of what Dave teaches in what he calls the Pathfinder
System. The five Cs are (in priority):
Cutting - A solid dependable knife.
Combustion - A way to quickly and reliably start a fire in all conditions.
Cover/Clothing- A way to get out of the elements of nature and be protected.
Also how to dress appropriately for where you are. (wool blanket and know
how to
build a shelter. Have tube tents, ground cloth, trash bags, Heat
sheets, Bivy sacks, Hasty Shelters, one-pole tipis, etc) .
Container - A way to carry, store and boil water for purification. Also for
carrying food, cooking, etc.
Cordage - A way to tie and lash together available resources for shelter,
carrying, traps, etc.

and know how to build a shelter. Have tube tents, trash bags,
Heat sheets, Bivy sacks, Hasty Shelters, one-pole tipis, etc

4. you can live three days without water: Have a water filter:
SP180 - Sawyer Point One™ Filter with Bucket Adapter Kit with 1 Foot Hose

5. you can live three weeks without food: Have knife, tools, etc
and know how to make snares, weapons, etc, A knife is an absolute
necessity: a gun is nice, but can easily get you killed through
overconfidence, noise, etc. A knife will build you shelter, get food,
water, etc, keep you quiet, hidden, and...just
basic military SERE training:
Survival, Evasion, Resistance Escape..

The following is a list of 20 things you and your family will need to survive when the economy totally collapses and the next Great Depression begins....

Survival is a RULE OF THREES;

1. within 3 hours, you need SHELTER ; (good clothing is SHELTER )
2. within 3 days, you need WATER;
3. within 3 weeks, you need FOOD.
Make plans accordingly! !!!

#1) Warm Clothing (good clothing is SHELTER) and hiking gear, especially good footwear.
If you plan to survive for long in a nightmare economic situation, you are probably going to need some warm, functional clothing. If you live in a cold climate, this is going to mean storing up plenty of blankets and cold weather clothes. If you live in an area where it rains a lot, you will need to be sure to store up some rain gear. If you think you may have to survive outdoors in an emergency situation, make sure that you and your family have something warm to put on your heads. Someday after the economy has collapsed and people are scrambling to survive, a lot of folks are going to end up freezing to death. In fact, in the coldest areas it is actually possible to freeze to death in your own home. Don't let that happen to you.

#2) Hiking Boots Or Comfortable Shoes are SHELTER .
When you ask most people to list things necessary for survival, this is not the first or the second thing that comes to mind. But having hiking boots or very comfortable and functional shoes will be absolutely critical. You may very well find yourself in a situation where you and your family must walk everywhere you want to go. So how far do you think you will get in high heels? You will want footwear that you would feel comfortable walking in for hours if necessary. You will also want footwear that will last a long time, because when the economy truly collapses you may not be able to run out to the shoe store and get what you need at that point.

#3) Staying along the theme of staying warm, you may want to consider investing in a good axe. In the event of a major emergency, gathering firewood will be a priority. Without a good tool to cut the wood with that will be much more difficult. An Axe, or more importantly, more useful, and more basically, a good knife. With a good knife, you can make SHELTER , get some wood, provide food, and make clothing. You do not need a gun as much as a good knife; Spec Plus Ontario, Cold Steel, etc. You will be quieter, and far more careful and invisible with a knife rather than a gun. Other options are a good spade/shovel, such as Cold Steel's Special Forces/Spetsnatz Spade, etc. Get the sheath for whatever you buy!!!
"who needs a Swiss army knife?" 
This shovel is a chefs knife, axe, grappling hook, entrenching tool, climbing aid, wire cutters, can and bottle opener, sword, shield, banding cutters, meter stick, and boat paddle!!!
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=VzpRh-ZE9Mo

http://www.fight- club.ca/spetsnaz .php

I bought from belote on ebay, and he also carries the sheath;

http://cgi.ebay. com/Cold- Steel-Special- Forces-Shovel- 92SF-19-7- 50cm-27oz- /220600561256? cmd=ViewItem&pt=Collectible_ Knives&hash=item335cd16e68

#4) Self-Defense Equipment
Whether it is pepper spray to fend off wild animals or something more "robust" to fend off wild humans, millions of Americans will one day be thankful that they have something to defend themselves with. Cut to the chase; Get a rifle; SKS, AK-47, AR-15, FN-FAL; whatever "trips your trigger" and/or a 12 or 20 Ga pump Shotgun, and a Glock or Springfield Armory XD handgun in 9mm, .40 S&W, or .45 -your choice. )
If you get multiple rifles or pistols for your family, get them all in the same caliber and mags. .40 S&W is a great balance between the other 2.

#5) A Compass and maps to get to your BOL by several routes; especially back roads, and cross country.
In the event of a major emergency, you and your family may find yourselves having to be on the move. If you are in a wilderness area, it will be very hard to tell what direction you are heading without a compass. It is always a good idea to have at least one compass stored up.

#6) A Swiss Army Knife
If you have ever owned a Swiss Army knife you probably already know how incredibly handy they can be. It can be a very valuable and versatile tool. In a true survival situation, a Swiss Army knife can literally do dozens of different things for you. Make sure that you have at least one stored up for emergencies.

#7) A Hiking Backpack (IF YOU CANNOT CARRY YOUR SHELTER -TENT, WATER FILTER, MATCHES, KNIFE, CLOTHING, ETC, YOU CANNOT TRAVEL WITH THEM...AND PROVIDE SHELTER -THE #1 PRIORITY)
If you and your family suddenly have to "bug out", what will you carry all of your survival supplies in? Having a good hiking backpack or "survival bag" for everyone in your family is extremely important. If something happened in the city where you live and you suddenly had to "go", what would you put your most important stuff in? How would you carry it all if you had to travel by foot? These are very important things to think about.

#8) Shelter
You can't sleep on the streets, can you? Well, some people will be able to get by living on the streets, but the vast majority of us will need some form of shelter to survive for long. So what would you do if you and your family lost your home or suddenly were forced from your home? Where would you go?
The best thing to do is to come up with several plans. Do you have relatives that you can bunk with in case of emergency? Do you own a tent and sleeping bags if you had to rough it? If one day everything hits the fan and you and your family have to "bug out" somewhere, where would that be? You need to have a plan.
Bivy Sack is the smallest/lightest/ cheapest SHELTER you can use. I make them from tyvek for about $15.00.
One Pole Tipi is a good SHELTER; many are being made, https://kifaru. net/TIPI2009. html, http://www.titanium goat.com/ tents.html, http://www.wyomingl ostandfound. com/, Sportsmans Guide http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=96eXkj8DbLk, (WE HAVE TWO OF THESE, AND WE ARE AT OUR BOL!!!) etc

Dome tents- North Face VE 25 or the like; get one with 3 poles at least, for a geodesic effect, and a full rain-fly; you want a 4 season tent; you will not get this at WalMart.

(More below)

#9) Clean Water
Most people can survive for a number of weeks without food, but without water you will die in just a few days. So where would you get water if the water suddenly stopped flowing out of your taps? Do you have a plan? Is there an abundant supply of clean water near your home? Would you be able to boil water if you need to?
Besides storing water and figuring out how you are going to gather water if society breaks down, another thing to consider is water purification tablets. The water you are able to gather during a time of crisis may not be suitable for drinking. So you may find that water purification tablets come in very, very handy.

Water filter bottles, pumps, and gravity water filters like British Berkfeld are musts.

New addition is the Sawyer Filter based on Kidney Dialysis technology. Said to filter a million gallons, at 500 gallons a day, and cost under 100 bucks.

#10) Lighters Or Matches
You will also want something to start a fire with. If you can start a fire, you can cook food, you can boil water and you can stay warm. So in a true emergency situation, how do you plan to start a fire? By rubbing sticks together? Now is the time to put away a supply of lighters or matches so that you will be prepared when you really need them.

In addition, you may want to consider storing up a good supply of candles. Candles come in quite handy whenever the electricity goes out, and in the event of a long-term economic nightmare we will all see why our forefathers relied on candles so much.
There are 17 ways of starting a fire without matches; learn several, and carry the material to do them..
flint and steel;
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLAST-MATCH-FIR...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255c157955

Fire Piston (awesome!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/EBprimitives-Ex...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caf548030

Calcium Carbide (Calcium Carbide plus water(rain, snow, ice) plus spark = acetylene (poof, no eyebrows)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CALCIUM-CARBIDE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255c33736c

9 volt battery and OOOO (4 ought) Steel Wool another favorite!
touch a bit of wool to battery posts; poof!

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-pad-Steel-Wo...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c0985fca9

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-lb-Steel-Woo...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48384ace6e
#11) A Flashlight And/Or Lantern
When the power goes off in your home, what is the first thing that you grab? Just think about it. A flashlight or a lantern of course. In a major emergency, a flashlight or a lantern is going to be a necessity - especially if you need to go anywhere at night.
Solar powered or "crank style" flashlights or lanterns will probably be best during a long-term emergency. If you have battery-powered units you will want to begin storing up lots and lots of batteries.

#12) Store-able Food
A BOB and BOV should have 72 hours of food; Mountain House, granola, PBJ, Nuts, sunflower seeds, etc
Food is going to instantly become one of the most valuable commodities in existence in the event of an economic collapse. If you do not have food you are not going to survive. Most American families could not last much longer than a month on what they have in their house right now. So what about you? If disaster struck right now, how long could you survive on what you have? The truth is that we all need to start storing up food. If you and your family run out of food, you will suddenly find yourselves competing with the hordes of hungry people who are looting the stores and roaming the streets looking for something to eat.
Of course you can grow your own food, but that is going to take time. So you need to have enough food stored up until the food that you plant has time to grow. But if you have not stored up any seeds you might as well forget it. When the economy totally collapses, the remaining seeds will disappear very quickly. So if you think that you are going to need seeds, now is the time to get them.

#13) A First Aid Kit And Other Medical Supplies
One a more serious note, you may not be able to access a hospital or a doctor during a major crisis. In your survival supplies, be absolutely certain that you have a good first aid kit and any other medical supplies that you think you may need.

#14) A Radio
If a major crisis does hit the United States, what will you and your family want? Among other things, you will all want to know what in the world is going on. A radio can be an invaluable tool for keeping up with the news.
Once again, solar powered or "crank style" radios will probably work best for the long term. A battery-powered until would work as well - but only for as long as your batteries are able to last.

#15) Communication Equipment
When things really hit the fan you are going to want to communicate with your family and friends. You will also want to be able to contact an ambulance or law enforcement if necessary. Having an emergency cell phone is great, but it may or may not work during a time of crisis. The Internet also may or may not be available. Be sure to have a plan (whether it be high-tech or low-tech) for staying in communication with others during a major emergency.

#16) Personal Hygiene Items
While these may not be absolute "essentials" , the truth is that life will get very unpleasant very quickly without them. For example, what would you do without toilet paper? Just think about it. Imagine that you just finished your last roll of toilet paper and now you can't get any more. What would you do?
Solution, and a HUGE $ saver is to use a Lab irrigation bottle!! Cost; $10.00, and since most families spend $100 to $300 a year on Toilet Paper, it will pay for itself in a day or two, and save you hundreds of dollars annually!!! Even if you buy one for every member, you are still hundreds ahead.
http://cgi.ebay.com/250ml-8oz-Tatto...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f34a7028

The truth is that soap, toothbrushes, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper and other hygiene products are things that we completely take for granted in society today. So what would happen if we could not go out and buy them any longer?
ALSO, while on this subject; if you as a woman are considering the possibility of being out in the woods with men in the group, either in a bug-out situation, or on a search and rescue for a kidnapped child, you might consider a STP (Stand To Pee) device, or also known as a FUD (Female Urinary Director) You can use a tire, a rock, or "go water a tree" just like the guys -very handy device. There are many;
Go Girl; http://www.go-girl.com/how-to-get-gogirl.asp

http://www.go-girl.com/video.asp

http://www.go-girl.com/how-to-get-gogirl.asp

http://cgi.ebay.com/Go-Girl-Female-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f266c94c

Freshette; http://www.amazon.com/Freshette-Feminine-Portable-Urinary-Director/dp/B0000E5NJ1
Whiz Freedom;http://www.whizfreedomusa.com/
She Wee; http://www.shewee.com/
TravelMate;http://www.whenyagottago.com/ top slogan -"No more tush in the bush"




.

#17) A Sewing Kit
If you were not able to run out and buy new clothes for you and your family, what would you do? Well, you would want to repair the clothes that you have and make them last as long as possible. Without a good sewing kit that will be very difficult to do.

#18) Extra Gasoline
There may come a day when gasoline is rationed or is simply not available at all. If that happens, how will you get around? Be certain to have some extra gasoline stored away just in case you find yourself really needing to get somewhere someday.

#19) A Backup Plan; This is really your first step and priority; have back-up plans to get to your BOL!!!
Lastly, it is always, always, always important to have a backup plan for everything.
If someone comes in and steals all the food that you have stored up, what are you going to do?
If travel is restricted and your can't get to your "bug out" location immediately do you have a Plan B?
If you have built your house into an impregnable survival fortress but circumstances force you to leave do you have an alternate plan?
The truth is that crisis situations rarely unfold just as we envision. It is important to be flexible and to be ready with backup plans when disaster strikes.
You don't want to end up like the folks in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina. You don't want to have to rely on the government to take care of you if something really bad happens.

#20) A Community; This is basically your goal; travel as a community, or end up in community as your BOL!!!
During a long-term crisis, it is those who are willing to work together that will have the best chance of making it. Whether it is your family, your friends, a church or a local group of people that you know, make sure that you have some people that you can rely on and work together with in the event that everything hits the fan. Loners are going to have a really hard time of surviving for long.

Right now the U.S. strategic grain reserve contains only enough wheat to make half a loaf of bread for each of the approximately 300 million people in the United States.
How long do you think that is going to last?
Now is the time to get ready.
Now is the time to prepare.
The United States economy is going to collapse and incredibly hard times


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Very well written, sir. I could not agree more that we need to help those in need in any situation. Far too many "preppers" seem to think they can isolate themselves from the inevitable refugees that will be present in any TEOTWAWKI situation. I could not be less than the Good Samaritan in such a situation. There are ways to help refugees without compromising the security of yourself and your group. My hope is that each of us would do for others what we would hope they would do for us if the situation were reversed. I know we cannot feed or clothe the entire world, but we can help as best we can. Please do not lose your humanity in the coming storm. I have hope, and everything else will come through good planning and preparation.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

This is why it's important to talk to your family, neighbors and friends, so they can be prepared as best as they can for their families. The more ppl prepared in any given area, the more help can be given to the community as a whole without straining just a few individuals.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

HOLY KURT SAXON BATMAN! Nice read, informative too!


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Magus said:


> HOLY KURT SAXON BATMAN! Nice read, informative too!


*
"Outside Space And Time"*
*
Ha! I just saw your location. That is superb! It is where I am making a feeble attempt to look at this whole big ball of wax from. It is called "The Big Picture." It is unlike the Vaunted "Survivalist Leaders" who cannot back away even far enough so right now they "Can't See The Forest For The Trees" it is utterly critical to be able to see, not only the trees, but the forest, and the region, planet, etc.

 The major problem is that too many people inadvertently, ignorantly, etc are basing their whole "Survivalist" approach on a drastically narrow set of parameters.

I have read Saxon, (thanks for the allusion:wave and Mel Tappan, and "Uncle Ragnar" and many others, and it is a mystery where the "Blinders On" mentality came from:scratch. If anyone has some input there, I would appreciate it:dunno:. It is almost like almost every single "survivalist" is reading from the same sheet of music...but the sheet has been run through a paper shredder and then pieced back together by an arthritic chimpanzee using "your universal fixing substance..." (IMNSHO)

The first thing they A$$ume is that no major changes will take place in the structure and physics of this planet.; They do not care to study geology, (plate tectonics,) geography, astronomy, meteorology, etc, let alone meld them all together to get an ACCURATE BIG PICTURE.

The capability to look at these things from an "OUT OF THE BOX" PERSPECTIVE is a totally different MINDSET from the usual Prepper / Survivalist Mentality {I am speaking here primarily of speakers, authors, "leaders" (who should in truth only be followers)} of being so close to the tree, that they can see ants crawling on the bark, but cannot see what kind of tree it is, not to mention if there is a giant python hanging over their head, or if there is a pack of timber wolves, or a mama sow grizzly a few feet below them with her cubs on the other side, let alone how big the Forest is, or if it is on fire, or if the Volcano that they ignorantly chose to found their entire operation right on top of, is about to vaporize them and their followers, and blow them 20,000 feet into the stratosphere...or if...The Russians are about to invade!!!

The next problem is one which is no less important: it addresses the dimension of time. They mistakenly assume that "things will always continue as they always have" (this is called uniformitarianism) and this is where the time factor comes in. Our lifespan is infinitesimal, even the few decades since WW2, let alone going back to the prior century, or millenia, have seen vast changes in the world, but we think that no major changes are going to happen. Even in the SHTF "scenario" is a totally nebulous concept in most peoples, and even "leaders" minds. That should not be. We have centuries -even millennia of history to access, and we should KNOW what is going to happen -not in detail of course, but in very realistic alternate reality scenarios...if we cannot read that much history, we can at least read novels written by people who have, and who also have a strategic grasp on science of technology; Lucifer's Hammer by Pournelle & Niven comes to mind first -OF COURSE:sssh: (Bonus Points!!! tell me why I say this) There are many others...Lights Out for a practical tactical approach to protecting a community from MZBs -including hard numbers on the huge number of people needed just to man Roving Patrols, man Observation Posts, Guard Posts (and the difference between the two!) etc, ...(ditto of course on Lucifer's Hammer) Malevil...Out Of The Ashes series for military perspective in a lot of ways, The Last Centurions by John Ringo for the minimum critical infrastructure needed for a civilization merely to survive...

These are all aspects of life not only being ignored by "Survivalist Leaders" but are in reality being warred upon by those very people who claim to be trying to help people. The truth of the matter is: they are helping themselves get rich at the expense..at the very high cost of not only financial resources of hundreds of thousands of families, but will, in the final analysis, cost those families more than their financial holdings, but of many of their lives as well.

Our Founding Fathers were far more intelligent, and seemingly infinitely more well educated. They had a grasp on history and understood full well, a very simple, and very powerful truth: "GENTLEMEN, WE MUST HANG TOGETHER, OR WE WILL MOST ASSUREDLY HANG SEPARATELY." 
I stated those words on a forum of allegedly "christian" survivalists, and the owner of the group accused me of being a socialist, a communist! 
Turned out, he was a registered sexual offender in the state of Texas.
We went around (one or two rounds) about survivalist mentality (on my group -I never crossed him on his), and he dropped me from HIS group..and left ours. He was like a TROLL yet he was the owner of a group of 1200 people:scratch.

Overall, the words "Outside Space And Time" reminded me on both the physical as well as the temporal dimensions, of being able to pull way back, and see the whole panorama, from beginning to end, and from the core of the earth, to the entire universe, and plan on formulating a mission from those "Outside the Box" perspectives...kind of like the guy in MIB 3...Griff, an omniscient character who can see all possible timelines at once...(reminds me of someone I know My dad is like that, and I have learned, after many years, to listen to his ideas on how to do things and how to prepare for these events)

Griff didn't say he went back multiple times. Griff sees every potential future, every possible event that could ever happen. He sees every way J could have gone about his mission, and all the ways it could have failed (not to mention the few ways it could succeed). There is a single timeline that actually happens, and he doesn't know which of the many possible ones it will be until he sees key details that differentiates the possible futures 
("...unless this is the one where K forgot to leave a tip" -they look & see K did forget; shows asteroid is heading for restaurant; K comes back in & leaves tip; satellite bumps asteroid out of earth's path...)

Griff says "This has become my favorite memory of human history" and "Unless we're in the one where K forgets to leave a tip"...If he can see all possible futures and histories then they must exist. There no difference between a possible future and a timeline. Griff can't even tell which timeline he is in at any moment. Basically there are many-worlds (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Many-worlds_interpretation) but Griff's conscious is unlike ours and is spread across them, he is a 5th dimensional being after all. 
Someone should have that kind of perspective. Someone does. If we talk to them, listen to them, and come to trust them, we can share that perspective, and let it direct our lives for the better.

Anyways...sorry...got me going...love the perspective alluded to by...
 State/Province: 
"Outside Space And Time"

jeremiyah

*


----------

